# Sicily - bits of information



## christine1310 (Apr 10, 2008)

If anyone is in Sicily at the moment and planning to go to Punta Braccetto.  Try Camping Luminoso - they are doing a deal of 8 Euros a night until the end of March. Also in the near town of St Croce there is a new baker, he lived in Canada for a long time and will advise you on all the lovely things he makes. We tried Foccace and Pane e Panelle. You will find him about 5 mins walk away, go towards town from the Dimeglio supermarket at the roundabout and he is on the right had side. Also if you are thinking of buying an internet dongle there is Video Pui across the road from the bakers but a bit further up on the left. They were very helpful and we communicated via Google translator. We paid 59 Euros for the dongle and 10 Euros for the SIM card and 10 Euros for a hundred hours (this can be topped up at 10 Euros a month for a 100 hours). If we had thought about it I suppose we could have brought an unlocked dongle from the Uk with us. 



Ragusa - everyone says to park in the new town and walk to the old town. However, if you follow the signs to Ragusa Ibla (old town) when you turn off the main road and go down the hill there is a car park at the bottom. There were a couple of motorhomes and a bus parked there when we went. It's a Unesco heritage site.



Piazza Amerina - There is a famous Roman villa here with well preserved mosaic floors. You have to follow the signs to Romano Villa which takes you on the main road in Piazza Amerina until you see the left hand turn. It's a sharp left hand turn, more like a U turn, it's so sharp, hubby overshot, so I had to get out and stop the traffic so he could back up a bit and continue his U turn. Anyone who's driven in Sicily will understand these strange road junctions. The Roman Villa is a few miles out of town on the Caltanissetta Road. It costs 1 euro to park, if you want to stay overnight it's 2 euros. To see the villa is only 3 euros and is well worth it. 

Agrigento - We stayed on Valle de Templi campsite and it cost 19.35 euros including a 10% Acsi card discount. The bus stops outside the campsite and the bus ticket costs 1.10 euro - you can buy these from the campsite reception. To get in the Valley of the Temples is 8 euros, over 65 get a discount.

Regards Christine


----------

